# The 25th Anniversary Rock and Roll Hall of Fame Concert on HBO (spoilers?)



## speaker city (Sep 28, 2005)

Not sure if spoiler tag was necessary. I think there may have been a few "surprise" appearances, but I'm not sure.

I have this on my DVR, but so far I've only seen bits and pieces. Last night I saw Tom Morello from RATM perform Ghost of Tom Joad with Springstein and the E Street band. Morello is easily the most skilled guitarist alive today.

Ozzy Osbourne performed a couple songs with Metallica. I was pretty stoked to see Ozzy can still rock after all these years. 

I'm looking forward to sitting down, turning up the audio system, and watching this thing in it's entirety.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

speaker city said:


> Not sure if spoiler tag was necessary. I think there may have been a few "surprise" appearances, but I'm not sure.
> 
> I have this on my DVR, but so far I've only seen bits and pieces. Last night I saw Tom Morello from RATM perform Ghost of Tom Joad with Springstein and the E Street band. Morello is easily the most skilled guitarist alive today.
> 
> ...


It's very good, and they only have about half the concert on HBO. There were two shows at MSG, both of which were over 4 hours.

US with Springsteen and Patti Smith were great doing Because the Night. Overhead of Mo Rivera coming in from the Yankees bullpen while Metallica was doing Enter Sandman was fun for this Yankee fan. Other highlights?


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

Who the heck was that young girl that was playing bass with Jeff Beck? She was *amazing*!

Simon & Garfunkel were moving, and they still sound awesome.

Ray Davies looked *bad*. Really, really bad.

Darlene Love singing with Bruce was one of the highlights, for me. She was one of the older performers on the stage, but she has not lost one *ounce* of power in her voice. She could outperform anyone up there. 

Very, very good show. Wish I could've been there.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I only caught a little. Simon and Garfinkle were starting to sing "Bridge Over Troubled Waters" and couldn't get in sync. It was kind of 'not good'.

ETA: I guess S&G got better after the rough start


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I thought the whole show was fabulous.

I guess it makes sense that it would be good, because they edited down many hours of concerts to make the 4-hour show.

Everything involving Bruce Springsteen was the best. I've never seen him in concert, but I want to now. Of course, I realize that Tom Morello, Darlene Love, Sam Moore and Bono won't be showing up to perform with him. 

U2 with Mick Jagger were greats too (but I'm a big U2 fan, so Bono and his ego don't bother me). And I didn't even mind Fergie with them, I thought she and Mick were great singing together.



JoBeth66 said:


> Who the heck was that young girl that was playing bass with Jeff Beck? She was *amazing*!


Tal Wilkenfeld. She plays with his band.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

For some reason, Billy Joel didn't look too happy to be there.

I thoroughly enjoyed the whole show and actually just went back to rewatch a few things.

Simon & Garfunkel did sound very good, albeit with a few rough patches. Paul Simon, along with David Crosby and Graham Nash doing Here Comes the Sun, was a high point. 

My big question is: Will any / all of the show be available on iTunes, or CD? I'd love to have some of those performances on my iPhone.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Paperboy2003 said:


> Paul Simon, along with David Crosby and Graham Nash doing Here Comes the Sun, was a high point.


Definitely. Although Sir Paul didn't show, I'm glad they had other people doing the Beatles' music. I loved Jeff Beck doing "A Day in the Life" too.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

Magnolia88 said:


> Definitely. Although Sir Paul didn't show, I'm glad they had other people doing the Beatles' music. I loved Jeff Beck doing "A Day in the Life" too.


Yes, I agree....that was also a great version!


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

speaker city said:


> Ozzy Osbourne performed a couple songs with Metallica. I was pretty stoked to see Ozzy can still rock after all these years.
> .


I think I preferred Ozzy when he was in his doctor over-prescribed, drug induced stupor.


----------



## speaker city (Sep 28, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Overhead of Mo Rivera coming in from the Yankees bullpen while Metallica was doing Enter Sandman was fun for this Yankee fan. Other highlights?


I didn't really get that when I was watching it. Was it happening live during the performance? Is there a corraltion between Enter Sandman and Mo Rivera? To me it seemed kinda odd to focus on a baseball game during such an epic rock concert.



Paperboy2003 said:


> I think I preferred Ozzy when he was in his doctor over-prescribed, drug induced stupor.


Is that what was wrong with him? Cause the Ozzy I saw on HBO was definitely not the same Ozzy from the MTV series. It kinda took me by surprise at how 'alive' he seemed.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

speaker city said:


> ITo me it seemed kinda odd to focus on a baseball game during such an epic rock concert.


I thought that was very strange. I was like, "why the hell are they showing baseball clips at a rock concert?" Huh? (I figured it was a NYC thing. They did win something right? I don't follow baseball so I was clueless as to what that was about.)


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

The "a day in a life" was amazing. I think that was the first time it was ever done line by anyone including the Beatles. The first 2 1/2 hours were Ok but things started getting really good when Bono, Fergie and Jagger sang. Before that I was skipping thru a lot. After that part I watched it straight thru. The last section with Springsteen was really good. There was some really good guitar playing during the show. I agree who was that female bass player. Sam, I am the man, great songs really got you moving.


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

Magnolia88 said:


> I thought the whole show was fabulous.
> 
> I guess it makes sense that it would be good, because they edited down many hours of concerts to make the 4-hour show.
> 
> ...


I loved the show as well. I am not a big Bruce fan, but I am a big U2 fan and I was impressed how Bruce's vocals loosened up so at the end of I Still Haven't FOund....he nailed it. Even Bono said WOW! cause he knew Bruce nailed it and within reason sounded very similar to Bono at the end. Same with Bruce and Billy Joel as Bruce nailed NYS of Mind. Bruce does have talent. Love the Patty Smyth piece. Jeff Beck supposedly replaced CLapton, although sacrilegious, for me as a Beck fan it was welcomed and as you said he did such a beautiful version of Day in A Life.

FOr anyone who is a Beck fan I highly recommended Jeff Beck Live @ Ronnie Scotts. On DVD, but if you have the setup, the BD particularly with the lossless track is AMAZING. In fact I highly recommend many concert Blu Rays as the lossless tracks are like being there.

I couldn't believe how good Fergie sounded belting out Gimme Shelter with Mick.

Even Ozzy sounded good, better than when he talks. When he screams and sings he is much more lucid than when he converses. GO figure.  

And there was/is so much more.

Here is the set list and it is going to be on again, but instead of one four hour show they are going to break it down into 2 - 2 hour shows:

http://thetwocentscorp.wordpress.com...rsary-concert/

THE 25TH ANNIVERSARY ROCK AND ROLL HALL OF FAME CONCERT will also be presented in two parts.

HBO playdates for Part 1: Dec. 3 (9:00 p.m.), 8 (2:00 p.m., 11:30 p.m.) and 12 (5:45 p.m.)

HBO playdates for Part 2: Dec. 4 (9:00 p.m.), 9 (1:45 p.m., 11:30 p.m.) and 13 (5:55 p.m.)

HBO2 playdate for Part 1: Dec. 22 (12:30 p.m.)

HBO2 playdate for Part 2: Dec. 23 (12:30 p.m.)

The lineup for the HBO special THE 25TH ANNIVERSARY ROCK AND ROLL HALL OF FAME CONCERT features:

Jerry Lee Lewis: Great Balls of Fire

Crosby, Stills & Nash segment:

Woodstock  Crosby, Stills & Nash

Almost Cut My Hair  Crosby, Stills & Nash

Love Has No Pride  Crosby, Stills & Nash, Bonnie Raitt

The Pretender  Crosby, Stills & Nash, Jackson Browne

Love the One Youre With  Stephen Stills, James Taylor

Stevie Wonder segment:

For Once in My Life  Stevie Wonder

The Tracks of My Tears  Stevie Wonder, Smokey Robinson

The Way You Make Me Feel  Stevie Wonder, John Legend

The Thrill Is Gone  Stevie Wonder, B.B. King

Higher Ground/Roxanne  Stevie Wonder, Sting

Superstition  Stevie Wonder, Jeff Beck

Paul Simon/Simon & Garfunkel segment:

You Can Call Me Al  Paul Simon

Here Comes the Sun  Paul Simon, David Crosby, Graham Nash

The Wanderer  Dion, Paul Simon

Two People in the World  Little Anthony & the Imperials

The Sounds of Silence  Simon & Garfunkel

The Boxer  Simon & Garfunkel

Bridge Over Troubled Water  Simon & Garfunkel

Aretha Franklin segment:

Baby I Love You  Aretha Franklin

Dont Play That Song (You Lied)  Aretha Franklin

Chain of Fools  Aretha Franklin, Annie Lennox

Metallica segment:

For Whom the Bell Tolls  Metallica

Sweet Jane  Metallica, Lou Reed

Iron Man/Paranoid  Metallica, Ozzy Osbourne

All Day and All of the Night  Metallica, Ray Davies

Enter Sandman  Metallica

U2 segment:

Vertigo  U2

Magnificent  U2

Because the Night  U2, Patti Smith, Bruce Springsteen

I Still Havent Found What Im Looking For  U2, Bruce Springsteen

Gimme Shelter  U2, Mick Jagger, Black Eyed Peas

Stuck in a Moment You Cant Get Out Of  U2, Mick Jagger

Beautiful Day  U2

Jeff Beck Band segment:

People Get Ready  Jeff Beck Band, Sting

Let Me Love You  Jeff Beck Band, Buddy Guy

Rice Pudding/Foxy Lady  Jeff Beck Band, Billy Gibbons

A Day in the Life  Jeff Beck Band

Bruce Springsteen & the E Street Band segment:

Hold On Im Coming/Soul Man  Bruce Springsteen & the E Street Band, Sam Moore

Ghost of Tom Joad  Bruce Springsteen & the E Street Band, Tom Morello

Fortunate Son  Bruce Springsteen & the E Street Band, John Fogerty

Pretty Woman  Bruce Springsteen & the E Street Band, John Fogerty

Jungleland  Bruce Springsteen & the E Street Band

A Fine Fine Boy  Bruce Springsteen & the E Street Band, Darlene Love

New York State of Mind  Bruce Springsteen & the E Street Band, Billy Joel

Born to Run  Bruce Springsteen & the E Street Band, Billy Joel

Higher and Higher  Bruce Springsteen & the E Street Band, John Fogerty, Billy Joel, Darlene Love, Sam Moore, Tom Morello


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

speaker city said:


> I didn't really get that when I was watching it. Was it happening live during the performance? Is there a corraltion between Enter Sandman and Mo Rivera? To me it seemed kinda odd to focus on a baseball game during such an epic rock concert.


Enter Sandman is always played at Yankee Stadium when Rivera heads to the mound to close- it's his official "here he comes" song, all dark and disturbingly ominous like your worst nightmare.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> Enter Sandman is always played at Yankee Stadium when Rivera heads to the mound to close- it's his official "here he comes" song, all dark and disturbingly ominous like your worst nightmare.


I think it's more literal. Like, here comes the guy who puts the other team to sleep.

Did something weird happen to Stevie Wonder during the Michael Jackson song? He stopped singing and looked like he was going to collapse in the middle of it, and then he was fine. And why was John Legend out there with him? He didn't even get to sing.

(Side note. I was in a freshman dorm with John Legend in 1995. He was the annoying guy who walked up and down the hall singing. Who knew....).

I though Simon & Garfunkel were very good, but Paul Simon by himself not very good. And he's looking way old and needs a new haircut. Where was Chevy Chase for "You Can Call Me Al?"

I've only watched up to the end of the Metallica set so far. I thought Ozzy was pretty bad, as was Ray Davies. Metallica themselves on those cover tunes were pretty good though. The crowd was not into their stuff at all. You probably can't do audience participation stuff when it's not your concert filled with all your fans and the genres are so disparate. Do fans of Little Anthony and the Imperials (who were also pretty good) know "Crazy Train"?.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Aindik, I think you need to make sure you watch the next part. I think it was a lot better than the first half.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I haven't watched this yet -- but are the separate two parts ANY different from this one? The times add up, but obviously they'll have to put credits on them separately when they run them separately..

Also, does anyone have any idea if this will ever be on DVD for purchase? I know I'll record it to DVD (or burn to DVD-RW and copy to computer -- I haven't been able to get recordings to transfer consistently to a Mac).. but an actual pressed DVD would be higher quality.

(I did do some searching for 'rock and roll hall of fame', and wow, there are some expensive sets out there -- a 9 DVD set for $120 from Time Life.. and a 3 DVD set for less but still a lot... obviously those are *previous* concert segments from lots of different years.)


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

mattack said:


> I haven't watched this yet -- but are the separate two parts ANY different from this one? The times add up, but obviously they'll have to put credits on them separately when they run them separately..
> 
> Also, does anyone have any idea if this will ever be on DVD for purchase? I know I'll record it to DVD (or burn to DVD-RW and copy to computer -- I haven't been able to get recordings to transfer consistently to a Mac).. but an actual pressed DVD would be higher quality.
> 
> (I did do some searching for 'rock and roll hall of fame', and wow, there are some expensive sets out there -- a 9 DVD set for $120 from Time Life.. and a 3 DVD set for less but still a lot... obviously those are *previous* concert segments from lots of different years.)


I am expecting it to come out on Blu Ray in the next six months and the price should be under 30.00 unless this is not going to be sold as typical retail.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

hughmcjr said:


> I am expecting it to come out on Blu Ray in the next six months and the price should be under 30.00 unless this is not going to be sold as typical retail.


I wonder if they will show the complete 8 hours over 2 days concert or just what they did for HBO. I know for the Springsteen Live in NYC concert they showed on HBO, the DVD contained twice as much music (not sure if it was indeed the whole concert). I will definitely buy it (on DVD, don't have BR yet).


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

aindik said:


> Did something weird happen to Stevie Wonder during the Michael Jackson song? He stopped singing and looked like he was going to collapse in the middle of it, and then he was fine.


Singing one of his best friend's songs 5 months after his death at the 25th Anniversary Rock & Roll Hall of Fame show? He was overcome with emotion.

Greg


----------



## THEROCKER (Nov 9, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> I wonder if they will show the complete 8 hours over 2 days concert or just what they did for HBO. I know for the Springsteen Live in NYC concert they showed on HBO, the DVD contained twice as much music (not sure if it was indeed the whole concert). I will definitely buy it (on DVD, don't have BR yet).


I really hope they include the entire concerts on the DVD/Bluray versions. I was at the 2nd concert and the songs not included in the HBO broadcast were excellent as well.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

How about just posting some of the songs on iTunes and give the proceeds to charity...I know I'd buy a bunch!


----------

